# 901 Black Screen of Death



## flamingBurrito (Oct 22, 2011)

So I just updated to 901, and I've been getting the black screen of death lock ups. I had never had any problem with them before 901, and now it locks up almost every other hour. I've searched around, but I haven't seen anyone else with this problem. I was using the 901 Liberty rom, and I thought it might have been Liberty but I'm having the same problems on Eclipse 2.1.

Has anyone else seen this? Any ideas?


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

try to restore back to the 886,i'd try to stay away from 901 since the 902 is getting closer to the public
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/


----------



## flamingBurrito (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah I think I'm gong to go back to 893. It's weird, and I'm going to go back to 893 when I get home from work.

I realized it isn't just a black screen of death, but now it started locking up while I'm using the phone. It seems to still be reading my touches, but the screen stops updating, and only a battery pull seems to fix it.


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Keep us posted.Just a heads up when I downgraded back to the .886,i updated via OTA to .893 and it booted to fastboot with cdt failure,if this happens to you make sure you downlaod the flash_tools zip http://db.tt/ndbknDPs and open CP
1. open a command prompt on your pc
2. cd desktop/Your folder name
3. moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin enter
4. moto-fastboot erase cache enter
5. moto-fastboot reboot enter
Don't type enter, just click enter
Just in case your not on pathsaver


----------

